# Propagandhi! Philly! 14th!



## Animal (Mar 4, 2009)

Propagandhi!! Paint It Black, and Witch Hunt @ the Troc In Philly all ages tickets 14 in advance 16 at the door! 

MARCH 14th Thats a Saturday!


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW!! Another show that is worth $15!!!...Kinda funny how the price is on either side of $15 for this one!! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 4, 2009)

weird the show in their home town of winnipeg(where i winter) is just as much as the philly show..... i guess i little more when you convert it from CAN$ to US$.....


----------

